# My golden is not responding at all



## Fendy the Brownie (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello! My 4 month golden retriever, Fendi has stopped responding to everyone and has started becoming very, very demanding! He tends to bark for everything or whine whenever we stop giving him attention and starts jumping and biting us to get attention. It’s started becoming really dangerous when we took him over to our family’s house who had a young daughter. He also doesn’t really like treats or food that much so it’s become really hard to train him positively. Our only solution right now is either to yell at him to stop or hit a pillow really hard so he gets scared, but we truly don’t what to continue that. He is an amazing puppy and is great most of the time. We will try anything to fix this issue. Do y’all have any tips?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You have to remember, this is a baby who does not speak English. This is all totally, 100% normal, puppy behavior. He has no idea what you want him to do, you have to teach him. Stop yelling at him, and stop scaring him, you are ruining any relationship you had with him and making it a thousand times harder to build a bond. 

Find something that does get his attention, if not treats then a toy, something that squeaks, his ball, etc. and start training sessions a few times a day to teach him to listen. 

You probably can teach him to respond to treats. For instance, say his name + offer a treat, repeat that many times until when he hears his name he expects the treat. Once he responds to that you can start teaching him other things.

If you haven't already you really need to sign up for training classes where you take him and you are learning how to teach him what you want him to do.

Read through this article, it's very good insight.




rabernet said:


> Denise Fenzi started a new blog for pet owners on August 30th of this year, and this post really resonates, as we all navigate puppyhood with our babies. Thought I'd share. Here's the link to the article, and below is the content of the article. It's long, but well worth the read. Would love to hear your thoughts! Everything below the link is Denise's words, not mine.
> 
> https://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/images/fdsa/Growing-Up-FDSA-eBook.pdf, Page 96
> 
> ...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There are lots of ways to reward good behavior besides treats/food. And also, you might want to try a different treat if treats are your go-to. 
Get a squeek toy. A small ball that'll fit in your pocket. Actually, buy a pack of the refill squeeks and put one in your pocket. If you end up forgetting and washing it w your laundry, it won't kill it. Engage with your puppy. I realize you probably feel like you'd had headway and now he's forgotten it all or is just deliberately ignoring you but he is a baby. And that baby is about 2 mo away from puberty so you must get on top of this now without hitting pillows or trying to frighten him into complying. He's only going to get larger and more confused. 

Sign up for one of the online classes. Do the classes every single day. Home School the Dog has a free version. He needs to see value in working with you, and happily anticipate what is coming when you call him. In-person classes would be even better. You still have 18 mo or so of work to do, before you have a reliable dog. How that turns out is not really on him, it is on you.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Please please try using the search function on the forum. There are so many knowledgeable people on the forum and they have given so much good advice to others with the same/similar issues. Those conversations are all still available to read.
We rescued a golden that had some issues and I read up on things on here, did the best I could then took him to training classes with only one other dog in a big outdoor area. Made a huge difference.
But I continue training him from things I pick up on here. As dogs are like children they like to keep learning and it is a feedback loop that makes a difference to their general behaviour. 
I’ve been lucky to befriend an ex-policeman dog handler who now trains therapy dogs and has one himself he works with. He gives me some training when we meet on walks.
All of this has helped me understand how much Dogs really are what we make them. Also the importance of making training a positive experience for the dog, this also helps the bond between you and the dog.
Good luck, you can do it.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

This year Fendi is out,Dior is in.Change the name dear👜


----------



## Fendy the Brownie (Oct 6, 2020)

Peri29 said:


> This year Fendi is out,Dior is in.Change the name dear👜


Hahaha we will!!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Fendy the Brownie said:


> Hahaha we will!!


Welcome to the Forum.All will work out fine once you decide to have training sessions with her. She is still a baby. THe very right time to train her, even a little late. Once she becomes a princess, we cannot wait for her catwalk show💋


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You've gotten some good tips here. I am glad you are not wanting to continue scaring him. It is very difficult to help a fearful dog overcome their fears. Positive dog training will build obedience and self-confidence as they learn to do things that get praise and rewards. If you can't get a trainer or into classes youtube has some good clips on training by kikopup and Zak George.
Also barking is common in puppies trying to get their way. Never reward the bark. Rukie used to bark in excitement for his breakfast. As soon as he barked, I would quit fixing the food and leave the kitchen. He figured out pretty quickly that barking was not helping him get what he wanted.


----------

